# Are there other coffee drinkers among us?



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

I know, that's a silly question. If you feel like treating yourself, this coffee is quite wonderful for being right off the shelf. They also make a single origin Costa Rican that is equally delicious.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks. Will give it a try. My turn to buy coffee for the office next time.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Nokie said:


> Thanks. Will give it a try. My turn to buy coffee for the office next time.


I'd be interested to know how well it is received.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

For the past year or so, I've been grinding and brewing almost nothing but the espresso blend from Redbird Coffee out of Bozeman MT. HIGHLY recommended!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

See this thread; there's two of us in there who are a bit too into our coffees
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/watches-coffee-2954874-22.html#post36262650


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


> See this thread; there's two of us in there who are a bit too into our coffees
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/watches-coffee-2954874-22.html#post36262650


Now I have to stage some coffee and watch shots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

I buy Gevalia, pretty regularly. It's consistent and good.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Love good black coffee, but not a snob about it. Ship sailors live on it, but we drink normal, brewed coffee, nothing too fancy. 
8 o’clock brand is fine.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Love good black coffee, but not a snob about it. Ship sailors live on it, but we drink normal, brewed coffee, nothing too fancy.
> 8 o'clock brand is fine.


Love 8 o'clock, just bought a new bag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I believe that freshness is key to quality coffee, which is why I'm a home roaster. My roaster is the Behmor 1600 and I brew with a french press.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

ChuckW said:


> I believe that freshness is key to quality coffee, which is why I'm a home roaster. My roaster is the Behmor 1600 and I brew with a french press.


I have micro brew friends who swear by an air pop popcorn maker for roasting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

KRSVINTAGE said:


> I have micro brew friends who swear by an air pop popcorn maker for roasting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hot air popcorn poppers are a good way to roast on the cheap, but they generate a lot of smoke, making it difficult to roast indoors, but the Behmor 1600 has a smoke suppression system that makes my range hood more than sufficient ventilation as long as I don't roast the crap out of the beans, Charbuck's style.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Coffee and watch adventure post now in "coffee and watch" thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

I was pretty "meh" about coffee until I moved to Seattle, they're fanatics. I fell in love while living there and there was an endless amount of amazing, locally roasted coffee. I've moved away, but always make it a point to get Vashon Island Coffee Roasters coffee when I'm back in town. Craft roasters are popping up all over the place, much like the craft beer scene in the past 10+ years, so I try to just find a good local company to buy from. Here in St. Louis there are plenty as well, we're a pretty big coffee town (surprisingly enough). Gotta have my morning coffee!


----------



## mountbatten (Aug 19, 2013)

I am partial to the high altitude Rwandan they serve here at work. It's on the lighter side and very, very smooth.


----------



## tzwick (Aug 10, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Love good black coffee, but not a snob about it. Ship sailors live on it, but we drink normal, brewed coffee, nothing too fancy.
> 8 o'clock brand is fine.


 Nothing like a nice cup of black coffee, right?


----------



## kndy (Dec 18, 2010)

KRSVINTAGE said:


> I know, that's a silly question. If you feel like treating yourself, this coffee is quite wonderful for being right off the shelf. They also make a single origin Costa Rican that is equally delicious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol...I enjoy coffee and when I travel the world, I like to visit many cafe's. But as for the past month, due to my lack of time right in the early morning, I have purchased a Keurig and I am on a mission to find the best K-Cup that works for me...So, I purchased many and are trying them out.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

kndy said:


> Lol...I enjoy coffee and when I travel the world, I like to visit many cafe's. But as for the past month, due to my lack of time right in the early morning, I have purchased a Keurig and I am on a mission to find the best K-Cup that works for me...So, I purchased many and are trying them out.


You have a problem. I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

That's definitely one way to do it!



kndy said:


> Lol...I enjoy coffee and when I travel the world, I like to visit many cafe's. But as for the past month, due to my lack of time right in the early morning, I have purchased a Keurig and I am on a mission to find the best K-Cup that works for me...So, I purchased many and are trying them out.


----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)

How much of a mess if left after baking coffee beans?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I enjoy coffee occasionally, but I do not even know enough to be dangerous when it comes to discussing fine coffee


----------



## Northboundndown (Oct 21, 2016)

kndy said:


> Lol...I enjoy coffee and when I travel the world, I like to visit many cafe's. But as for the past month, due to my lack of time right in the early morning, I have purchased a Keurig and I am on a mission to find the best K-Cup that works for me...So, I purchased many and are trying them out.


Impressive collection. I think mine would look similar but I simply don't have the cabinet space for something this elaborate. I've been running through different styles of medium roast from Peets lately. It's decent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chilled (Mar 14, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good automatic/timer coffee maker? One that would grind and brew on queue or but ideally based of a timer?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Chilled said:


> Does anyone know of a good automatic/timer coffee maker? One that would grind and brew on queue or but ideally based of a timer?


Irrespective of price I've never had a coffee from an automated machine that can come close to even a bad cup of coffee done manually


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

And that includes having freshly roasted beans in an automatic machine


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Chilled said:


> Does anyone know of a good automatic/timer coffee maker? One that would grind and brew on queue or but ideally based of a timer?


Good question. I'm going zen for a moment so please bear with me: coffee making is a meditative form of art. One selects the best beans from their respective source. You bring them home (and perhaps you bought "green" beans and roast them yourself); you grind them.

You retrieve your Bodum French Press from its alter and fill the carafe with filtered water while soft music floats from your Bang and Olufson system. You heat the water then stir in the coarsely ground coffee and turn over your 4 minute sand timer for a perfect release of the coffee flavor into the water.

But yeah, failing all that, I use my Ninja Coffee Bar with a timer and works great. Cool accessories too. I wake to a decent pot o' joe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blais223 (Feb 25, 2016)

Chilled said:


> Does anyone know of a good automatic/timer coffee maker? One that would grind and brew on queue or but ideally based of a timer?


I've had issues with the grind portion in almost all my automatic ones. Since then I bought a cheap $12 Mr. Coffee grinder from Target. Right when the alarm goes off I throw the beans in that to grind them and dump it in. The timer then kicks off and I hop in the shower so when I'm done with that it's ready. Right now I'm drinking some Rogers Family Hawaiian Blend that's pretty tasty. I'd also recommend the Kauai Coffee co medium roast and if you want something with some bite the Ethiopian Sidamo Guji from Fresh Roasted coffee is different.


----------



## Chilled (Mar 14, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Irrespective of price I've never had a coffee from an automated machine that can come close to even a bad cup of coffee done manually


It was more of a convenience thing. Have a timer set so the machine would grind and brew the coffee when you just wake up. The grinding noise plus the smell of freshly ground beans/coffee, makes for a good alarm clock.

The machine i used to have was some Breville, but it broke and they no longer make it. I've looked around an I could not find anything that I could load up on non-ground bean and set a timer.


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

I use my French press on this stuff (Anchored Coffee) on the weekends and pick it up fresh in the shop on week days. Best coffee I've ever had, bar none. We also own a Nespresso machine for when I feel the need to espress myself


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

At home, I use a Chemex, coffee fresh from the roaster down the street, ground in my Baratza Encore. At the office, Nespresso with the older pod system. I find it every bit as good as a Keurig is mediocre.


Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)

with my 344 bumper


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm now hooked on Dave Ellefson's "Roast in Peace" after Chicago Open Air. Also, Tim Horton's.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

hendra324 said:


> with my 344 bumper


You forgot the phone. That's the coolest thing!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

It's 10 in the morning on Sunday. Thus is the fourth I've had so far. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Michael Day said:


> It's 10 in the morning on Sunday. Thus is the fourth I've had so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slacker!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova Express (Jul 28, 2017)

I did the Gevalia mail order coffee for years. Pretty good coffee and they give you a free coffee maker and free replacements anytime I asked. Seattle's Best is my go to. It's cheap and not fubar'd by the roaster. Peet's is very good as well. I rarely grind at home anymore. 

Can't much do Starbucks. Their Sumatra is the only one they have that is drinkable.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

KRSVINTAGE said:


> Slacker!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are all double shots. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huntflyer (Feb 24, 2017)

Bird Rock Coffee Roasters in La Jolla, CA. Used to live close by and now I order online. They hand source their coffee beans by hand all over the world. Check them out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

KRSVINTAGE said:


> Good question. I'm going zen for a moment so please bear with me: coffee making is a meditative form of art. One selects the best beans from their respective source. You bring them home (and perhaps you bought "green" beans and roast them yourself); you grind them.


You hit the nail on the head. It is an intimate process, something my wife is starting to appreciate (like she is doing with watches). Her idea of coffee was, add hot water, lots of creamer and sugar and wait for the caffeine to kick in.

My idea of coffee includes, planting and pruning the trees with grandpa, hand picking only the ripest beans, floating the beans in a vat of water to separate the good ones from bad ones and twigs (the good ones sink to the bottom while the bad ones float on top), wet fermenting the beans which for us was placing the beans in breathable cloth sacks in a dark humid condition (this process stinks by the way as the "flesh" rots away), drying them in the sun, husking the beans, roasting and bagging or grinding them (done in a mortar made from the trunk of a special tree - papa never told me what wood he used).

Want some coffee? In a cooking pot, pour hot water over a few spoonfuls of ground beans. Let it brew and then enjoy your coffee. From farm to pot. Please imagine my shock and horror when I was introduced to Folgers with crystals.

Today, Seattle's Best #5 suffice, primarily because it's my wife's favorite now. She had some of the best coffee she ever tasted in Jamaica (where I grew up), Costa Rica and The Dominican Republic. However, when I want to indulge, I grind my beans and sit with a cup of enjoyment.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm partial to Illy and LavAzza ... something about those Italians


----------



## mgraham (Dec 17, 2011)

I love coffee and I used to buy from Swing's Coffee all the time when I lived in North Virginia. Since I've moved to Maryland and my brother has been staying with me, I've had to settle for Wegman's full bean. Their roast dates are always recent and the price is certainly right so definitely a small price to pay for having family so close.

I've brewed using pour over and french press in the past, but lately I've been using a Behmor Brazen Plus and have really enjoyed the coffee quality and convenience.


----------



## timeisnow (Feb 3, 2016)

I love good espresso and have a Jura Ena 9 machine that gives just the fix I need  

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Grayman (Aug 20, 2017)

I drink a lot of coffee, a habit I picked up from my Dad. His normal day includes 4 to 5 10 cup pots of coffee. Mine is usually 3-4 pots a day. 1 pot (10 cups) before work, a pot at work, and 1 to 2 afterwards. I've been drinking death wish coffee lately and really enjoy the flavor

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JMann2380 (Dec 20, 2012)

Every morning. Did the french press things for years and now bought a Ottomatic from Chemex, love it.

Always fresh ground beans.


----------



## Robert Nalbandov (Feb 28, 2014)

Love Gavalia! But my favourite is still KONA. Of, by the way, those of us in the US: did you buy coffee from TJ MAX or Marshalls? I am usually buying my KONAs from Marshalls for 6,99 per box, which would otherwise cost me around $20.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omegaphile (Jul 8, 2008)

Bit of a cliche probably, but I do like my Jamaica Blue Mountain, and I brew it in my favourite thing, a Chemex


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

This question borders on blasphemy.

The proper question is, of course, is there life without coffee??? 

Yes, but emergency life support is required if coffee is unavailable for more than 48 hours.


I just finished up roasting some Ethiopian on my Behmor an hour ago. Mostly pourover, but I also have a moka pot (best in a hurry) and several presses (less attention required). And a siphon brewer, just for grins, which is also pretty fast, but it's also easiest to mess up the brew. And it's a lot more showy than it is practical.

Once I go through this batch, and a pound of a Costa Rican I've had a while and need to use...it'll be espresso time. Ozo Roasters Isabelle Espresso as the main; gonna try Paradise Roaster's Blacksmith's Blend. I take a lot of coffee black, but also like a good dollop of half and half included as well, so long as the coffee can support it. Blacksmith's sounds like it will handle it just fine.


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

I use a blend of whole bean Cabo Coffee and Dunkin' Donuts. Together, they're amazing! I'm a mad scientist. I grind the beans and use an aftermarket basket in a Keurig Vue, add 2 tablespoons of Nestle Italian Creme, top it off with about a half-ounce of skim milk and it's an excellent concoction. I recommend it highly.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just took a drive up to Doi Chaang with my new PO, great coffee grown round these parts.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Georgia coffee is my jam. I enjoy Kirtland originals.

Starbucks works in a pinch.


----------



## rrchmnn (Feb 9, 2013)

I am a staunch defender of Starbucks cold brew as the best chain cold brew out there. If you want something a little less corporate Highwire Coffee Roasters out in the Bay Area is fantastic.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm glad this topic is so strong! I recently tried and love Ellefson Coffee. Dave Ellefson is the bass player from Megadeth and a coffee aficionado. Try "Roast in Peace" first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wsbarr (Jun 16, 2016)

rrchmnn said:


> I am a staunch defender of Starbucks cold brew as the best chain cold brew out there. If you want something a little less corporate Highwire Coffee Roasters out in the Bay Area is fantastic.


Agree with this completely. I cannot drink it anymore, the caffine headaches were too much for me to handle when I had not had any in a few days.


----------



## Watchmenaenae (Dec 1, 2015)

wsbarr said:


> Agree with this completely. I cannot drink it anymore, the caffine headaches were too much for me to handle when I had not had any in a few days.


Those are worst and probably one of my justifications for continuing to drink so much coffee when it should prob be a reason to stop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

Speaking of caffine, I enjoy a greek coffee now and again and then wonder why I have the jitters


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I have an espresso each morning, a homemade ice coffee whilst at work and usually one cup of strong black pour over in the evening. I enjoy trying coffee from all over the world and currently the afrian and blue mountain Jamaican beans are my bean of choice


----------



## Watchmenaenae (Dec 1, 2015)

^^ now thats the way to do it- espresso, then iced coffee, and finished off with a pour over. I also enjoy a cup of coffee in the evening post dinner.


----------



## sfo (Oct 18, 2008)

Peet's Ethiopian, Major D, house or moka java using my Clever coffee dripper. Best of pour over and drip. Great invention.


----------



## madlou (Aug 15, 2014)

French roast of any kind along with a drop of whole milk is usually my go to.


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

Bulletproof!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socciomz (Aug 7, 2015)

Tough to beat a nice espresso after dinner made with nonna's old machine on the stovetop.


----------



## d0neall (Jan 24, 2018)

Nowadays it is a ritual for me to start the day with a coffee, maybe I should cut back on it...


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

d0neall said:


> Nowadays it is a ritual for me to start the day with a coffee, maybe I should cut back on it...


How else would one start the day?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macchiatoman (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm a regular drinker of espresso. I have been using a super-auto because pressing a button is so easy. It grinds & brews a decent espresso with the press of a single button. I feed it Jamaica Blue Mountain coffee from https://fastcafe.com/

I buy a few bags at a time and get a break, plus use the coupons that come in email saves some bucks. But the thing to remember is now how much you spend on a bag. But how much you are spending per drink. It is certainly cheaper than buying one at the local cafe. It's pretty rude when they have a tip jar, and you waited at the counter the entire time to take it with you, and they don't even look you in the eye, let alone greet you are talk. Back to the coffee, so it tastes better than the local cafe, and is cheaper per drink. Plus, I can tip myself!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Nope. 100,000+ members here, and you're the only one who drinks coffee. Imagine that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

Enjoying a cup of Costco’s finest this morning. Honestly, their house brand whole bean is pretty good. $15 for a 3 lb bag of Sumatran. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

steadyrock said:


> Nope. 100,000+ members here, and you're the only one who drinks coffee. Imagine that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha


----------



## Styx (Nov 21, 2012)

Huge ritual for me. Couple years ago switched to french press exclusively. Morning brew is two cups amd typically another in the mid pm. Being in Minneapolis, Peace coffee is the current fav.


----------



## vsky46 (Mar 4, 2018)

Watchmenaenae said:


> ^^ now thats the way to do it- espresso, then iced coffee, and finished off with a pour over. I also enjoy a cup of coffee in the evening post dinner.


How are you guys falling asleep after this?


----------



## kiddoboom (Feb 15, 2018)

If I drink coffee any time after 3 PM, I'll have a super hard time going to bed. How are you guys getting sleep if you take coffee during dinner??


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Your body becomes accustomed to caffeine, the more you have it the less of an impact it has on you


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

vsky46 said:


> How are you guys falling asleep after this?


This is embarrassing. I love my coffee, pour over or french press Sumatra. Since I hit and passed the 50yrs old mark no problem sleeping. Might have been sooner, 2009 I was over seas and our schedule was 7-12's...nothing keeps me awake anymore.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Great comments and conversation on this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

steadyrock said:


> Nope. 100,000+ members here, and you're the only one who drinks coffee. Imagine that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clearly, you missed the levity in the question. That's ok. Go get a cup of coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

I'll play along. I like my expensive roasts...


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Starbucks Sumatra Reserve is my go-to choice, any time of the day. Love it.


----------



## Harry869 (Mar 6, 2018)

kiddoboom said:


> If I drink coffee any time after 3 PM, I'll have a super hard time going to bed. How are you guys getting sleep if you take coffee during dinner??


I am having the same situation. I always strict and make sure i always drink a cup of coffee before 6 pm. If i drink after that time, well, trouble to sleep until 3 - 4 am.


----------



## gmansbu (May 5, 2017)

Buy a nice grinder & some fresh roasted whole beans & never look back. Starbucks, Gevalia, are ok in a pinch, but they were roasted way too long ago for me.


----------



## briancruz (Sep 22, 2016)

Strange but when at home, I can drink a nice couple of cups and I'm up and ready. On the other hand, at work, I start getting sleepy and drink a cup then I'm ready to lay my head down and take a nap.


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

Peets coffee has been my go-to lately and once in a while I grab some Stone Street off Amazon. Next purchase will be Don Pablo off Amazon cause it gets such damn good reviews and those people are way more snobby than me lol 

I use a stainless steel french press or my Ninja and can't really say one is any better than the other. Have a manual grinder to use once in a while but most of the time it's more of a pain than I think it's worth.

May drop the $20-30 and grab an Aerobie in the near future. Some of the best coffee I ever had with that thing.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Peet's Big Bang.Excellent coffee!


----------



## safwan44 (Mar 15, 2018)

Costco's Krikland brand medium roast arabica ground coffee is my go to. That and the toilet paper/tissue rolls is why I got the membership. Oh, the croissants too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ganagati (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm fortunate to live in Seattle with numerous fantastic local roasters. kumacoffee.com has been my go to for a year or so... not overly roasted, not too oily, sufficiently complex. I've been very happy with their stuff.


----------



## jirij (Jul 18, 2015)

I like my coffee, almost like I like my green tea (idea for a thread?).

I really enjoy a fruity, fairly acidic espresso. Not too dark roasted, rather the opposite. I don't have that much time to enjoy espresso at home, so I drink coffee predominantly in the office or coffee places around the place where I work. We have the Nespresso capsules machine at work. After a while you recognise it tastes slightly plasticky. It's OK at the best.

I'd love to have a great espresso at home when I work from home, or over the weekend, but can't justify a quality espresso maker if I made only about 6 espressos a week. My solution is to get a good quality beans delivered, grind them just before making the coffee (I have one of those small Hario manual grinders) and then I use Aeropress. It's good for what it is. Far from espresso, but better than anything else.

Oh, and when I'm lazy I sometimes default to an instant coffee. I know, how horrible :-D


----------



## NoSympathy (Jul 1, 2017)

Aww yes i love coffee. Started out with buying a Hario V60 pour over and an Aeropress, then picked up a French press and then splurged on an Breville espresso maker.

Someday, I would like a more legit setup for espresso like a separate grinder and the espresso machine.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Black Rifle Coffee Company is my current goto. I drink it all day long.


----------



## Marly (Sep 28, 2016)

At home with a chemex is my morning routine


----------



## Moerdn (Nov 28, 2013)

Big coffee fan here, even though I am currently holding a Red Bull in my hands.


----------



## ChevyKevy (Feb 17, 2018)

Craft coffee drinker here. I get my coffee from local shops here in town!


----------



## sfb (Dec 17, 2017)

I have not really put my mind to finding a good coffee, i just settle for the ones available.


----------



## raf1919 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm a coffee addict.. best thing i recently got into is getting nice grinder and espresso machine.. best coffee i have had.


----------



## 0seeker0 (Sep 28, 2017)

I’ve been on a French press kick as of late, though everyday dripped coffee is hard to beat if I’m feeling lazy.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I am, seemingly from birth. I drink one espresso that I brew myself in the morning (Cafe Bustelo & Bunn espresso maker). If I want a regular coffee during the day, I enjoy an Eight O'clock brand Dark Italian Roast (close enough in taste to Starbucks so I don't have to go there anymore) k-cup.

heb


----------



## StrongBad13 (May 31, 2018)

Love my morning coffee- 6 cup pot (yields a mug and a half before work, then 16 oz travel cup to the office) in a Cuisanart Grind and Brew. Wife says it’s too loud but it really is the best of both worlds in my opinion. I’ve been experimenting with different whole bean options, but I go back to Eight o’clock or Wegmans Columbian roast. 

Anybody had Deathwish coffee?? Got a pound recently- delicious but yikes- packs a serious punch! Talk about the jitters...


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

heb said:


> I am, seemingly from birth. I drink one espresso that I brew myself in the morning (Cafe Bustelo & Bunn espresso maker). If I want a regular coffee during the day, I enjoy an Eight O'clock brand Dark Italian Roast (close enough in taste to Starbucks so I don't have to go there anymore) k-cup.
> 
> heb


I love Eight O'Clock coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

I like Kauai Coffee


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

Batdorf and Bronson coffee, followed by Ravens Brew, followed by Black Rifle Coffee. Deathwish coffee is also pretty good. At home I use a Breville espresso machine. When traveling I use an Aeropress set up. I love coffee and drink a great deal of it. Living in Washington I also get the pleasure of coffee stands about every block or so. Some of them are pretty good.


----------



## Tom V. (Feb 9, 2006)

Morning All,

I really enjoy Peet's house blend half caf. Great full body. Roasted just before it is shipped out. Price is no different than others. they have numerous coffees, but we choose to limit caffeine intake.

Drinking it now.
Tom V.


----------



## Ben B (Jun 9, 2013)

I use a superautomatic and buy my beans from a local roaster for weekends. But or my morning cup (1 americano plus four shots of espresso), I love my Dunkin Donuts whole beans. I’m not embarrassed...


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

About 10-15 times a day. Double shot always.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

One of my favorites is Peet's Major Dickason's Blend.


----------



## LuxuryRevolution (Sep 7, 2018)

Black dark roast. Low calorie and really damn good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmishkin (Aug 12, 2018)

The darker roast the better. I love counter culture coffee and Trader Joe's has surprisingly good coffee too, I like that they're whole bean. Nothing beats freshly ground coffee!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Only Caribou blend, whole bean. I grind my beans fresh.


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Using a techvorum moccamaster after grinding anything fresh and dark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm a home roaster for 16 years. I built a "Turbo Crazy" roaster from a Stir Crazy popcorn popper and a convection oven, total cost about $70. (see link below for the plans).

I roast a pound at a time which takes about twenty minutes. The coffee tastes great and by definition always fresh.

Some colleagues of mine bought Behmor roasters for around $300 but I didn't want to go that route, I didn't want to invest that much money into something that was going to break on me.

Roasting with this equipment produces a lot of smoke, I do it in the garage.

A year or two ago the convection oven failed so I replaced it for about $40.

I use a Baratza burr grinder and a french press for grinding and brewing (obviously).

Turbo Crazy Project

I buy my green beans here -> https://www.greencoffeebuyingclub.com/index.php


----------

